# day of wrath



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Notsoyoung mentioned this book, by William Forstech, spelling, the author of my favorite book, one second after, so I just Amazon ordered it. Got so many things that need reading, like the going home series, which is four deep, but will probably start this one as soon as I get my hands on it. Stay tuned for a review.


----------

